# 2 Thermocouple Pid



## punter9 (Jun 26, 2013)

So I will start this off with I did use the search and found a lot of PID info, but not exactly what I was looking for.  So by all means flame me relentlessly if this is a rinse and repeat.

     I am building a small flowerpot electric smoker for my apartment balcony, and since I am a nerd I would like to do a PID temperature control.  However, I don't just want one temp reading I want two.  

Here is how I want this to go down.

2 thermocouples (TC) - 1 in meat 1 in airspace

2 alarms - 1 for meat 1 for airspace

scenario - I want the cooker to be at 200deg (airspace TC) until the meat TC detects 150deg.  Once that happens I want the meat TC to override and keep meat temp at 150 deg with a max air temp of 205.  

here is what I have in my head.....pure crazy.

2 PID's 1 for meat 1 for air - set one 200 one 150

2 relays - set up so BOTH need to be activated to turn on element.

seems like I could do this with a more complex PID that could do two thermocouples and 2 alarms and be much cheaper than this way over engineered setup I have listed above.  Would cut me down to 1 pid, 1 relay, and 2 thermocouples.  

Any advice from the more seasoned (pun intended) experts here would be great.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 26, 2013)

Auber has a plug and play dual probe controller that will probably do just what you want. Model #WSD-1203CPH


----------



## punter9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yea I have seen that bad boy, pretty sweet.  I am looking to go more DIY and learn a bit on this one.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 26, 2013)

I hear you with the DIY and learning. Though I used to be an electrician I really knew nothing about electric smokers and controllers until I just recently built a smokehouse and decided to go with a programmable PID. I really learned a lot doing it myself and having to research everything.

There are a lot of good threads on here about PID's and some very knowledgable folks who will really help you out.


----------

